# Tongari Boushi to Mahou no Machi ( とんがりボウシと魔法の) Localization proposal.



## Cyrilic (May 22, 2014)

*Tongari Boushi to Mahou no Machi ( とんがりボウシと魔法の) Localization proposal.*







Hi everyone! To many of you, the title of this topic should sound familiar. Its a Virtual Life title in the vein of Animal Crossing. Its the 4th game in a series that starts with the name "Tongari Boushi".  Of these games, we've only gotten the 1st. Known as Magician's Quest, Mysterious Times in the US Region, and as Enchanted Folk and the School of Wizardry in the EU Region.

While it draws a lot of inspiration from AC in appearance, it definitely offers a lot on its own to make it stand out from other virtual life games, AC included. 

It does so with features such as the ability to run your own shop, make your own items/accessories and learn magic via a magic school and classes. It even contains the feature to learn and play music with villagers and players, There’s even a Story mode; where you can progress the game’s story once every week via “Mystery Time”.
Other features include A customizable mall, and highly customizable fashion.  The ability to “date” villagers or “students” and using magic to interact with them as well as your town. 

This is not an attempt to replace AC; We all know Animal Crossing is amazing. but i think, hey, this game takes the same premise and really goes in a unique direction, its definitely worth a chance in the states again.

The game has had a petition promoted on Belltree before i noticed. However, i feel the reason the petition didn't work is because the petition wasn't targeting a specific publisher. What I've done is contacted NIS America through their forum channel of communication, as they have a forum specifically for the purpose of their followers proposing games to them. and made a topic explaining the game in greater detail there.

http://nisamerica.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=14734

I encourage everyone who is interested to please give my presentation to the company a read. You'll learn more about the game and the features introduced since then.  There is a lot of new content and systems added to the game since the first and its become very impressive in its own right. 

Animal Crossing New Leaf is steadily approaching that 1 year mark, where we will have seen all the holidays and events. I feel now would be a good time to introduce the Nintendo fanbase to this game to tide them over until the next major animal crossing release! 

This is my request to the blogging community of BellTreeForums.

A major part of this proposal is showing that awareness and support for the game does exist. So, if anyone here is interested in this game, and giving it a shot, and has a tumblr of their own, perhaps an Animal Crossing Blog, or a Personal one. or anything. I encourage you to  Like or Reblog this post . It will help show interest in the title, as well as spread interest. 

A link to that post is in the Proposal to NIS, so when Houk, the NIS representative reads it, he'll see just how much active support the game has over tumblr's social media. Right now, the post has broken 100 notes, but i'd like to help push that number higher with the help of anyone here who's interested. The bigger the number, the more faith NIS will have this title can bring them sales.

Thank you for reading, please view the NIS proposal and I hope that it piques your interest in this title!


----------



## Chromie (May 22, 2014)

If only this and Fantasy Life could come stateside. I appreciate the long posts you have made and really Nippon Ichi Software America does seem like a good choice.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

More like NISA get your butt back in EU.


----------



## de-carabas (May 22, 2014)

Waaaah I need this!!!


----------



## radical6 (May 22, 2014)

i played the ds game on my laptop for a bit but i kinda forgot about it. i would totally play this though. it looks cute and reminds me of disney magical world


----------



## nammie (May 22, 2014)

wow this looks super cute!! O:


----------



## Griffin (May 23, 2014)

Wow, this game really has my interest piqued. Thanks for posting about it! I would even buy the Japanese version, but I'm still debating if it's worth it to get a Japanese 3DS for my second device.


----------



## Volvagia (May 24, 2014)

i really enjoyed the original ds one, hopefully this will be released in na


----------



## Libra (May 26, 2014)

Never heard of this, but it looks interesting! Let's hope it comes to Europe!


----------



## Cudon (May 26, 2014)

Ahh I NEED THIS. The european title of the first game sorta turns me off though. xD


----------



## Cyrilic (May 27, 2014)

Yeah im not a big fan of the EU name either. Really failed to capture the essence of the game.

A small update: i've gone as far as to promote the game to Xseed and even wrote to Konami JP's feedback directly, linking to posts that show/prove Western awareness/interest in the game. Don't worry, they have a english page just for this sort of thing

It was a difficult page to find. But i'm determined.  I'll do what i can to show them its worth the trouble.


----------

